

Toronto Hacker Looking for a Job - jivejones

Anyone looking for someone with mad skills in Toronto?
======
Captain_Crunch_
Contact me thecaptcrunch[at}gmail.com

------
Stasyan
Can you elaborate on your skills ?

~~~
jivejones
Mostly PHP/Mysql, but I've built an photo blogging Android app and a iphone
app with login, xml parse, form submission.

